

Digital Ocean: tech articles - nichochar
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/

======
Artemis2
Lots of original and interesting articles centralized here.

That's explained mainly by the fact they are paying $50 for each article.

~~~
spindritf
They do it as a SEO strategy, right? Someone looking for a solution to a
particular problem will maybe test it on DO?

~~~
benologist
Yeah it's good content marketing, the referral rate is probably pretty good
considering their $5 entry level is a bargain against most VPSs in that range
and AWS.

The real genius of it is it goes directly for their audience, something many
startups can learn from when they're penning their next stupid startup-article
for HN - DO's stuff is going to pay off for years, random startup blah blah is
barely going to pay off one time if you're lucky.

~~~
neom
+1 :)

~~~
benologist
If you're taking feedback, it might be cool if at the end of the tutorial (or
before) you actually have an embedded SSH to a very tiny virtual server where
the users can do what they're reading about, and then at the end you could
have "save this server" rather than "try this tutorial".

------
klrr
Similar marketing strategy as of FPComplete. Benefits community and on same
time advertises the company.

------
Yuioup
Yes but aren't those articles written for their specific Linux images? For
example their Ubuntu image comes with an active root user and a bunch of other
things preconfigured. I wonder how useful those articles are for people using
the original distro isos.

~~~
Artemis2
I don't think they have much stuff preconfigured on most of their images -
maybe drivers. Articles are keeping a general style thought.

